# latest weave and new loom lamp



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is my triangular shawl, hot off the loom, an hour ago, please disregard the creased look, not washed or blocked yet. Fun weave., the second picture is of my new loom lamp, from sparkxx, the last is my new tool, love it!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Fantastic work!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love the shawl! Very nice patterning. The lamp looks nice, I may need to check that out!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful work!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Betty, Quite a special weaving technique your triangular shawl... very very nice, love it. And your led floor lamp: brillant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow your shawl is amazing. Love your loom to have fun with it. The light is perfect. I guess I really need to get back into my RH.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Wow, such a beautiful shawl. Well done.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Love your shawl. It will be lovely when blocked. I tried to find your loom light but nothing pops up with sparkxx. Can you give a link?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I see you have a counter balance loom, what make is it? I also have one. It is a Hamet made in 1934.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Love your shawl. It will be lovely when blocked. I tried to find your loom light but nothing pops up with sparkxx. Can you give a link?


Here is the Sparq lamp I bought in April. I think it is the same. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WGLR55L/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

It is a leclerc nilus 36 in.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Qcheck out the instruction sheet.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you pay 167$... We ordered ours , my friend and i, from the US, we paid 19.95$US! Her brother lives in vermont, so he brought it over for us!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely shawl!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you.


betty boivin said:


> It is a leclerc nilus 36 in.


----------

